# Carpenter bees....



## 76vette (Oct 8, 2015)

I have a 50x20 lean over on the side of my barn. Every year in about April or May it gets attacked by carpenter bees. For the past few years the wife and I have grabbed a tennis racket and had a ball bee bonking but now they are starting to do some serious damage to the wood. I have tried a pesticide sprayer on the water hose and just about exterminated myself without any effect on the bees at all. They are not interested in the rest of the barn, just that lean structure.....what can I do to get ride of them other than call a professional exterminator?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

fill holes with caulk and fresh paint, they prefer unprotected wood


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

I've seen it on a few homes and we ended up covering the wood with aluminum.


----------



## bmathews (Sep 22, 2015)

I just have a pest company spray the holes then I fill and paint with caulk. A few years of killing them and they have dropped in numbers significantly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Treat the wood with Bora Care.
http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/b...nVhratSTnvXRJrNVcqCX2d1CmSUy3dmAL5RoCe97w_wcB
It will kill any wood boring insect by dehydrating them.
Depending on the time of year if you just fill the hole you may have trap the living larvae in the hole and there just going to bore there way making another hole in the wood.
Boracare does not effect the way the wood looks, applyed in the right amount should last a very long time.


----------

